# DIY CO2 through a Fluval 304



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, so after some successes with DIY yeast in my 30 gallon I am going to try setting up something for my 70- I'd much rather have pressurized believe me but as a poor college student this will have to do. I am going to be using 2-3 3 liter bottles to increase the production rate and I'd like to diffuse the CO2 through my Fluval 304 canister filter, which seems to be the best, and presently, cheapest, way I can do this. My question is, how do I get the CO2 line to connect to the filter intake? Do I just shove the tubing up through the strainer? Won't the ball inside get in the way? Won't the tubing kind of collapse on itself if it turns a corner too sharply? Any advice from anyone else doing this would be helpful!


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

i am using my 304 with the tube stuck in the back of the strainer. the ball dosen't get in the way at all. heres a shot. its kind of tough at first to get the tube through the slits. you do have to clean the tip of your hose about once a month, but thats just pulling it out of the strainer and give a little squeeze on the tip.
View attachment 2112


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I have to clean my strainer about once a week anyway- java moss is good for making me do that. So you don't use an airstone or anything? And even though the airline only is through the strainer the bubbles still get sucked up into the intake tube? This plan looks good, I'm going to try it tonight if I get my homework done... so glad I don't have to cut into anything or drastically alter my intake tube!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

ps. thanks for including the picture, it helps so much to _see_ what you're talking about!


----------

